# Philly fans boos Kobe... but why??



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

How can a superstar hometown hero like Kobe get booed so much and so often by the hometown fans of Philly where Kobe is from?

Did this booing begin when we played them in the FINALS or were philly fans always disliked him?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

You must be very young.

Maybe you should ask the Laker fans. There's a lot of water under the bridge. I think what started it all was when Kobe disowned Philly and said he grew up in Italy (implying that Italy was his hometown). He LATER tried to make amends, but Philly has a looooooooong memory. There were other comments made, during an All Star game that I can't remember. Go to the Laker forum and ask them.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I guess I haven't been following that as much as the rest of you. 

Anyway, I don't have anything against the guy until he started doing and saying things behind Shaq's back. He didn't handle that situation with any class or sportsmanship at all. 

I don't like the Lakers but I respected Shaq and didn't want to see him leave LA. I still think it's Kobe's fault. How can you break up a team like they had?


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> I guess I haven't been following that as much as the rest of you.
> 
> Anyway, I don't have anything against the guy until he started doing and saying things behind Shaq's back. He didn't handle that situation with any class or sportsmanship at all.
> 
> I don't like the Lakers but I respected Shaq and didn't want to see him leave LA. I still think it's Kobe's fault. How can you break up a team like they had?


i dont respect shaq at all i admet i use it love him but then he begain to talk all this bs behind kobes back and when he got traded he called the lakers a fake team and the heat is way more real.
bla bla bla shaq is fat and greedy if it wasent about the money i bet you he wouldent want to trade. 

Go to the lakers fourm and there a tread made for this and u will see some of the crap he said


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

Posted by Brian34CooK 

Official Shaq Thread (post all your Shaq news here) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Los Angeles, the town, he says, was "real, real fake. This (Miami) is a more real place." He refers to Lakers owner Jerry Buss as "that old man," calls team management "cowards" and can hardly bear to mention Bryant's name. Instead, he calls him "whatchamacallit" or "that dude" or "the other guy" and says he was "arrogant."

O'Neal says he knew after his second year that the relationship with Bryant would "never work out. He had people in his ear saying, 'You're the best. It's your team.' "

At the end, their relationship had deteriorated so badly, O'Neal says, he was worried he might physically harm Bryant. "The Man Upstairs got me here before I blew a head vessel or before I was going to bust somebody's head open." O'Neal says he was scared to read the newspapers in Los Angeles most days, never sure what Bryant would say next. He says neither management nor Buss tried to control Bryant. "It was like they were scared of him," he adds.

O'Neal says he never backed down from Bryant's challenge to make the Lakers his team. "I'm not doing that, especially for him. For D. Wade? Yeah, because he's the right kind of guy to take over. But a little arrogant (fellow) like that? Never."

The internal struggle played out like a soap opera. O'Neal says the Lakers were the "ultimate" team on paper but adds they were "ready to bust on the inside. The cylinders weren't going right. The turn belt was (messed) up. One of the batteries was weak. The spark plugs were put in backwards, and we were about to blow up anytime. ... And we did."

O'Neal, who was starting to think about a contract extension at the time, says Buss promised him one if he helped get Malone and Payton aboard. "That old man told me to my face, 'You get us Karl, you get us Gary. I love you. You will get your extension. I want you to be here.' So, who called Karl and Gary and made them take far less money? I'm making these guys promises, and nothing is going right, so it's me looking bad," O'Neal says. "These guys are looking at me like, 'Damn, why did you bring me here? How come you didn't tell me about this dude?' " 

[More in URL]

LoL shut up Shaq

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

c what im talking about kobe is'nt the one you should be hating on


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The reason the crowd boos him is more for what went down in the Finals. If he didn't put LA over Philly he wouldn't be getting booed, because he has a work ethic that this town loves to see in it's pro athletes.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't know much about the situation but has Kobe ever not been boo'd in Philly at any point in his NBA career?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

While we're at it, let's ask Philly why they booed Michael Jordan, or any other star player on the opposing team. Oh wait, maybe it's because they're on the opposing team?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Rashidi said:


> While we're at it, let's ask Philly why they booed Michael Jordan, or any other star player on the opposing team. Oh wait, maybe it's because they're on the opposing team?


It's differant when your talking about a player from that area. As a Piston fan I don't boo Jalen Rose or Juwan Howard when they come to Detroit even if they are playing against us.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Here's several articles that may or may not help.

Boo birds hurt Kobe's feelings in performance 

Bryant doesn't have the blues over the boos 

We're allowed to be mean if we want 

Boo who?


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

kamego said:


> It's differant when your talking about a player from that area. As a Piston fan I don't boo Jalen Rose or Juwan Howard when they come to Detroit even if they are playing against us.


 what about Webber?

Detroit fans treat him the same way Philly fans treat Kobe


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

tone wone said:


> what about Webber?
> 
> Detroit fans treat him the same way Philly fans treat Kobe


Acutally Webber isn't boo'd by everyone because he still has a strong following for his chartiy work around Detroit Country Day. Some Michigan fans boo him for his college actions but I think thats a tad differant then Kobe in Phily.

My acutal question was, has Kobe always been boo'd when he came to Philly? I understand the Finals loss but I was just wondering if it was happening before that, say when he was rookie.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Because he is a prima donna with a huge ego and 50/50 raped someone. before that though there was his dissing Philly as his hometown, then all the crap he pulled during the Finals, and the All Star Game. Reason why I hate him more than any other NBA player is how arrogant he was during the Finals and saying how he wanted to cut out our hearts.

Everytime Iverson outduels him I wonder if AI has a little more of an edge to play harder with Kobe in town. 

Another thing that fuels this are some Lakers fans, esp. during their title runs. The arrogance was so thick you could cut it up and put it on a plate.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

What took the cake for me is what Kobe told the police during his interrogation about how shaq use to pay off girls when he got into that type of trouble. 

Man, what a sell out. He sold his teammate down the river.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

alleninsf said:


> What took the cake for me is what Kobe told the police during his interrogation about how shaq use to pay off girls when he got into that type of trouble.
> 
> Man, what a sell out. He sold his teammate down the river.


I never saw the big deal about that, since SuperHead came out and said the same thing in her book about Shaq.


----------



## DavidBlunkett (Nov 1, 2005)

it`s cause kobe had a good upbringing and allen is from the rough side,philly fans are always gonna root for the the guy who had it hard


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Philly fans know damn well they wouldn't hate on Kobe if he wasn't such an easy target, having won three rings at such early stages in his career, having been a former poster boy it isn't hard to kick a dog while their down, and the fact that he was absolutely amazing in the finals against the Sixers doesn't hurt either.

Simply put, you hate on THE best.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

TheLegend said:


> Philly fans know damn well they wouldn't hate on Kobe if he wasn't such an easy target, having won three rings at such early stages in his career, having been a former poster boy it isn't hard to kick a dog while their down, and the fact that he was absolutely amazing in the finals against the Sixers doesn't hurt either.
> 
> Simply put, you hate on THE best.


Your a clown, he's a good player but he's not the next Jordan. He wouldn't have any rings if it weren't for the Big Fella, and then he talked him and one of the greatest coaches out of town. His arrogance is ridiculous and he disowned the city he grew up in. Philly doesn't care for guys like Kobe, who hold themselves above the game. His ego is so big that it talked his career into mediocrity b/c no1 would ever want to play with him now. Get a clue big guy, and enjoy that watered down Lakers squad you have now instead of the Dynasty you should.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

DavidBlunkett said:


> it`s cause kobe had a good upbringing and allen is from the rough side,philly fans are always gonna root for the the guy who had it hard


Doesn't make sense at all. Donovan Mcnabb? Ron Jaworski? Dr. J? Mo Cheeks? Korver? We cheer for effort, not background. The only guy I can think of that would help your theory is Bernard Hopkins and he def. isn't the most popular athlete here.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

SixersFan said:


> Because he is a prima donna with a huge ego and 50/50 raped someone. before that though there was his dissing Philly as his hometown, then all the crap he pulled during the Finals, and the All Star Game. Reason why I hate him more than any other NBA player is how arrogant he was during the Finals and saying how he wanted to cut out our hearts.
> 
> Everytime Iverson outduels him I wonder if AI has a little more of an edge to play harder with Kobe in town.
> 
> Another thing that fuels this are some Lakers fans, esp. during their title runs. The arrogance was so thick you could cut it up and put it on a plate.


 what did he do in the finals outside of kicking philly's ***?

and I would love to know what he did at the all-star game


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

alleninsf said:


> What took the cake for me is what Kobe told the police during his interrogation about how shaq use to pay off girls when he got into that type of trouble.
> 
> Man, what a sell out. He sold his teammate down the river.


*NOT here.*. you talk about how kobe sold out shaq, are you serious. have u heard all the childish things that shaq says about kobe. you really have no idea wat your talking about.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Mattjb34 said:


> Your a clown, he's a good player but he's not the next Jordan. He wouldn't have any rings if it weren't for the Big Fella, and then he talked him and one of the greatest coaches out of town. His arrogance is ridiculous and he disowned the city he grew up in. Philly doesn't care for guys like Kobe, who hold themselves above the game. His ego is so big that it talked his career into mediocrity b/c no1 would ever want to play with him now. Get a clue big guy, and enjoy that watered down Lakers squad you have now instead of the Dynasty you should.


I think this is one of the best summaries of the situation that I've read here. Nicely and concisely put.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

Kobe also said in the finals he'll rip the heart out of philly


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

TheLegend said:


> ...having won three rings at such early stages in his career, having been a former poster boy it isn't hard to kick a dog while their down, and the fact that he was absolutely amazing in the finals against the Sixers doesn't hurt either.
> 
> Simply put, you hate on THE best.


You make it sound like Kobe did it all by himself. If it weren't for Shaq, he wouldn't have those rings.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

TheLegend said:


> Philly fans know damn well they wouldn't hate on Kobe if he wasn't such an easy target


LOL you obviously know nothing about Philly man He could be the hardest target in the world and wed still hate on him as for being an easy target....Homie brought that on himself and as for his rings dont forget he got all them with Shaq lets see him get one with out him or even get them there for that matter No reason to get yourself all worked up because we dont like him lol


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Blink4 said:


> *NOT HERE - BEEZ* you talk about how kobe sold out shaq, are you serious. have u heard all the childish things that shaq says about kobe. you really have no idea wat your talking about so just shut up and stop embarassing yourself.


Excuse you! 
How is that ignorant? Like I'm makin this **** up... It was on all the news stations and sports talk shows. I watched it 1st on PTI, and they were like, Kobe's got character issues to be saying things like that about his own teammate. 

On the surface, I can see why fans in Philly booed him, but I was just asking what triggered it for them to turn on him. Now I'm getting a better idea. He's a snake.


----------



## DavidBlunkett (Nov 1, 2005)

Mattjb34 said:


> Doesn't make sense at all. Donovan Mcnabb? Ron Jaworski? Dr. J? Mo Cheeks? Korver? We cheer for effort, not background. The only guy I can think of that would help your theory is Bernard Hopkins and he def. isn't the most popular athlete here.



wtf have any on those guys got to do with the kobe/iverson comparison??


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I hate Kobe the person, but respect the guy's talent. This guy is a beast undeniably.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

tone wone said:


> what did he do in the finals outside of kicking philly's ***?
> 
> and I would love to know what he did at the all-star game



www.google.com


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

DavidBlunkett said:


> wtf have any on those guys got to do with the kobe/iverson comparison??


I don't understand your statement that we like Allen more b/c he came from humble beginnings instead of Kobe who came from Merion outside of Philly. IMO, we don't like A.I. more cuz he came out of nowhere, we like him b/c of the intensity and passion he displays and shares with his teammates. It has nothing to do with where he came from or his image.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

alleninsf said:


> I guess I haven't been following that as much as the rest of you.
> 
> Anyway, I don't have anything against the guy until he started doing and saying things behind Shaq's back.* He didn't handle that situation with any class or sportsmanship at all. *
> 
> I don't like the Lakers but I respected Shaq and didn't want to see him leave LA. I still think it's Kobe's fault. How can you break up a team like they had?


Are you serious? 

Kobe didn't handle the situation with any class? What exactly are these things that he said behind Shaq's back? He said one thing in what was supposed to be a confidential interrogation Not that it really matters anyway. The whole thing was blown out of proportion anyway seeing as its not exactly a secret that pro athletes have their groupies. 

And _Kobe_ didn't handle the situation with any class? Are you implying that Shaq did? Do I need to dig up all the articles where Shaq goes to work in the media on not only Kobe, but LA and Jerry Buss (calling him out as an old man with girls a fraction of his own age nonetheless). How is that sportsmanlike? And what exactly did Kobe say that was so unsportsmanlike. From everything that I've seen, he was suprisingly quiet during the whole fiasco. and SHAQ demanded to be traded because HE didn't want to play with Kobe. THEY didn't like each other. Kobe broke up the team? LOL I love when people say that. How did he drive Shaq out of town? Because he was going to resign with the Lakers? If he went off to sign with the Clippers, then what? The team was broken up anyway, and instead of Kobe, the Lakers lose Kobe for nothing and are left with Shaq, who at that time was roughly the size of a baby whale and demanding a ludocrious contract extension. The breakup was inevitable.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I boo Kobe for about 2 reasons 

1: Rip out our hearts? Man we cheered for you back in high school why I wanted to select you with the 1st overall draft pick, We picked Iverson instead and Im glad 

2: He did break that team up Kobe Bryant made Karl Malone retire, Gary Payton saw how sweet Dwyane Wade is Shaquille O'Neal wants an NBA title. If Jerry Buss Phil jackson and the rest of the mangement staff think that the Lakers will win a title with Kobe KEEP DREAMING


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> I never saw the big deal about that, since SuperHead came out and said the same thing in her book about Shaq.


 I think the problem that most people have with that situation, myself included, is that it was totally irrelevant to the situation at hand, which was that he had apparently sexually abused a young lady. What was he expecting the investigators to do ? The fact that Shaq was commiting adultery on the road somehow justifies Bryant not only doing the same thing but also possibly raping the girl ? Was he expecting the cops to abandon his case and go arrest Shaq for alleged adultery ? It was stupid, totally naive and a disgusting way to "rat out" on his team-mate. I don't care what the situation was between them at the time, but the comments were irrelevant and placed Shaq in a very uncomfortable position, which although I believe was warranted given that he probably DID do those things on the road, but were dishonorable to say the least.
On topic of why most fans hate Kobe, and especially a city like Philly...look at him, on and off the court. He's quite possibly the most arrogant and cocky player in the history of the game, which is a good thing if it lets you be competitive and perform well, but Bryant was narcissistic from the get go. Back in 1996, when the Sixers were contemplating who to use their number 1 pick on, they were awed by Kobe's ability but even as a high schooler, he was all piss and vinegar, showing up to workouts in sunglasses and flashy clothing and displaying an incredibly arrogant demeanour. This was a huge factor in the reason why Philly went with Iverson that year. If that wasn't enough, when Kobe's career started flourishing and he made it to his first All-Star game, the prospect of facing off with Michael Jordan made him go crazy, in the sense that he kept jacking up shot after shot, earning the ire of his more illustrious All-Star team-mates. 
Then of course, came the trash talking match against AI during the 2001 finals, which was what really made Kobe the enemy in Philly. I've talked to several people about this and the response I get is the same. Here's Kobe, a rich kid...dad played in the NBA, was a star in Europe, earned enough money to give Kobe an excellent lifestyle...heck he even lived in Lower Merion, the suburbs of Philly. Iverson on the other hand, had the epitome of a dangerous and rough life, growing up in the projects of Hampton, Virginia, never knowing his biological dad, going to jail, just a myriad of struggles. So to the general populace, it's the classic case of the rich, trashy kid being an arrogant ***hole to Iverson, the young gun that had beaten life's odds. Definitely not the perceived reputation you want, especially in a hard-working, blue collar city like Philadelphia.
In retrospect, Kobe may have an excellent work ethic but that's where the good points end. His arrogance will always put him in a bad light amongst most fans.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Well said Max this is to be repped


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I boo Kobe for about 2 reasons
> 
> 1: Rip out our hearts? Man we cheered for you back in high school why I wanted to select you with the 1st overall draft pick, We picked Iverson instead and Im glad
> 
> 2: He did break that team up Kobe Bryant made Karl Malone retire, Gary Payton saw how sweet Dwyane Wade is Shaquille O'Neal wants an NBA title. If Jerry Buss Phil jackson and the rest of the mangement staff think that the Lakers will win a title with Kobe KEEP DREAMING



You probably would have added he said phil jackson leave too before he came back because you are just repeating what ESPN tells you, but we found out that wasn't true.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

You cannot defend Kobey, and personally I don't think he's worth coaching, the only thing that can change Number 8 is another uniform, and fitting into Iverson's shoes, to truly see how life goes in the real world. Iverson man He's mature Kobey? Get him another uniform and we may see something other then an arrogant kid who arguably believes he has it all. Unfourtantely for him, he's about to find out that shaq gave it to him.


----------

